# I guess spring is really here



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

For the first time this year we have a decent rain shower at the moment - oh - and there goes a little bit of thunder  I have to remember to pull all the electronic connections out of the walls if this persists.

Yesterday I was brushing my teeth and a brilliant orange bird with just a wisp of dark hairs on its head parked itself right outside the window. I thought it might be an oriole but a google search turned up nothing like the bird I saw.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

lat19n said:


> For the first time this year we have a decent rain shower at the moment - oh - and there goes a little bit of thunder  I have to remember to pull all the electronic connections out of the walls if this persists.


What part of Mexico do you live in? Here in Mexico City, spring means lots of sunshine but little or no rain. The rainy season (usually lots of it) begins in June and runs through to October, más or menos.


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

Isla Verde said:


> What part of Mexico do you live in? Here in Mexico City, spring means lots of sunshine but little or no rain. The rainy season (usually lots of it) begins in June and runs through to October, más or menos.


We live in Morelos - and with luck could drive to the US embassy in an hour or so. 

It has been terribly dry here this year. It is a little crazy isn't it - the bread belt of the US is having torrential flooding at the moment...


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Did you really see a brilliant orange bird, or does your electric toothbrush have a short?


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

RVGRINGO said:


> Did you really see a brilliant orange bird, or does your electric toothbrush have a short?


How's life north of the border there - RVTex ? Have you been to South Padre yet ? If there is a beach in Texas that would be it. And if at some point you get bored and looking for a new experience - swing on up to Austin. We love Austin BBQ. You can get the best at gas stations of all places (Rudy's) ...


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

South Padre Island beaches were visited, juts once, 20 years ago. Not much of interest there, although we did have some good seafood along the way. We, old blue-water sailors, do not like beaches; especially shallow ones. Two hundred miles off-shore is much safer.
For BBQ, we have Willie's Original BBQ, right here in Alamo, and have a plan to visit again in two weeks. 
Tonight, we will take our chances with "pot-luck" at our annual street party. It could be dangerous, as many of the "Winter Texans" from Iowa are still here.


----------



## Haskins (May 21, 2017)

RV, you're making me hungry, kid! I love Willie's! Have you also tried the Longhorn BBQ in San Benito? Their beans are to die for! Also don't forget our local botana platters. The Valley does have some delicious eating! Glad you're enjoying the springtime in Alamo.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

No, we have not been there, and it is quite a hike compared to going to Willie's, where we eat and take enough leftovers home for two more meals! Maybe we should just order one plate, and share! Parking near the smoker, I think we inhale half a meal before going inside.......


----------



## Stevenjb (Dec 10, 2017)

Orange bird. How about this handsome creature?

Orange Fruit Dove

https://www.bing.com/images/search?...=orange+bird&selectedindex=90&ajaxhist=0&vt=0


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

Stevenjb said:


> Orange bird. How about this handsome creature?
> 
> Orange Fruit Dove
> 
> https://www.bing.com/images/search?...=orange+bird&selectedindex=90&ajaxhist=0&vt=0


That's not it - but thanks. I literally put an hour or so trying to find a match on the internet. I suspect it was some sort of 'generational' flavor of an oriole (or perhaps a Mexican flavor).

We have a relatively small house and a large garden. We have many many fruit trees. We have several rose beds, other colorful flowerbeds, coffee, spices etc. Really too much and we are starting to give some of it away when we can. I am no botanist (actually a software engineer) but it seems like animals/insects seem to gravitate to plants of a similar color. Yellow butterflies/birds hang out near our 'lluvia de oro', etc. Anyway - outside my bathroom window is a rose bed filled with brilliant orange rose...


----------

